# Nvidia 3D vision / 3DTV play



## Kukrika

Anyone heard of this Nvidia's product?

Does anybody use it here on forum, what is it like and for?


----------



## drummerboy1962

3D Vision (previously GeForce 3D Vision) is a stereoscopic gaming kit from Nvidia which consists of LC shutter glasses and driver software which enables stereoscopic vision for any Direct3D game, with various degrees of compatibility. There have been many examples of shutter glasses over the past decade, but the NVIDIA 3D Vision gaming kit introduced in 2008 made this technology available for mainstream consumers and PC gamers.[1]

The kit is specially designed for 120 Hz LCD monitors but is compatible with CRT monitors (some of which may work at 1024×768×120 Hz and even higher refresh rates), DLP-projectors, and others. It requires a compatible graphics card from Nvidia (GeForce 200 series or later).[2] There is plenty off info on the net. I personally don't use this technology, and i will keep away from Gforce experience also as it has been known to cause game stutter on my system.


----------



## Kukrika

Thanks a lot for your response!

Do you know which 3D glasses will be best to buy to use them on my DLP Benq HT2050 in combination with this product?

If i downloaded torrent games and install them can i play them in 3D with this product, or i must buy new games?

And one a little offside question: Which is best player for pc to play 3D movies that i downloaded from torrent, and watch them by my projector?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## drummerboy1962

I know of a friend who has the zd 301,s but they are a bit expensive and I believe they are made for Dlp or so they say.I really don't download games from torrent sites as I have been through that before and all I got was problems.If I need games I buy them.I don't really use 3D at all for gaming or movies.My knowledge on 3D is limited(as I don't use it) so maybe someone else on the forum here might be able to chime in and help you out.


----------



## Tonto

Yeah, I'm thinking Torrent downloads are not legal (thinking pirated software). As such I don't think this website condones it for good reasons. One of our moderators will know for sure.


----------



## The_Nephilim

Well like most sites I would say that if your are downloading movies (Torrenting) them and games for FREE and it is a payware game I would say that kind of talk is forbidden most everywhere on Public forums..

I would help you but if you are pirating your Software you will get no help from me.. Just pay for it better in the end..

But 3D vision is all but dead.. there are fixes for games and such that helkp a lot to keep this technology alive..

3D vision is best used weith a very select few parts.. But if you want to use that Projector first it must be 3D capable and you would need to use 3DTV Play..


----------



## Holtzlaw

3D Vision is more or less one of those publicity stunt projects by Nvidia. I don't think anyone ever saw it as viable for the wide audiences, but it was cool and had the awe factor.


----------



## RobbyAce

_"..but it was cool and had the awe factor."_

That's how they try to get you to buy these types of products. They always seem too good to be true, well, due to the fact that they always are.


----------

